# Mod for camera mount / mirror set up



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I previously posted. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20756-an-accessory-for-cell-phone-ipod-video/?hl=accessory

This is the set up I am using to video my match light attempts. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23370-the-match-light-challenge-begins/

It is easier to adjust than the mirror set up I have used in the past. It allows me to get a closer shot of the match and confirms my shooting location. The mirror came from a mint tin that I had been keeping ammo in.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice setup man, well thought out.

I actually thought it was the rear view mirror from your car


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

theres an actual or type of mirror in the tin ? didnt know that. very creative mister bean. mods and improvs with what is at hand.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Nice setup man, well thought out.
> 
> I actually thought it was the rear view mirror from your car


me too!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, I remember when browsing past topics, your beginning version of the split screen mirror shots. When I just saw your recent match shooting videos, I was also thinking mirror was larger. This video shooting setup is more refined using simple mirror trick! The other, more complex option would be using two cameras, then doing lots of editing using video editing software. I can see using the mirror that it might take a little bit of alignment & adjustment but well worth it, giving dual view of shooter and especially more clearly seeing target! Thanks for sharing


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I missed this post when it was first put up. I asked Bean in a pm to show his set up and was amazed on how close the mirror was. Here is a less simple but cheap (I had just about everything in my shop but the small mirror). The connection to the tripod is a 3/4" to 1/2" pvc tee cut so it would snap on. The 90 degree elbows allow movement in all directions as I put vasoline in the pipe to keep them from seizing up. The black clamp is a bicycle reflector clamp that I had laying around. I replaced the reflector with 1" flat steel and glued a small magnet to it. I glued another magnet to the mirror so I could fine tune.























It's not fancy, but it works.

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Magnets! Cool tuning trick, GW.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Cool Graywolf ... another creative mirror set-up variation!


----------

